#    -

## Mmmaximmm

?
1: 8.3 (8.3.11.3034)

----------


## __

.       (   ).       (   )  ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  "  "?   /,

----------


## Winny Buh

> ?
> 1: 8.3 (8.3.11.3034)


1: 8.3 -   ,     ,    .
+ ,     ?                        ,         ?
     ,   ,                ,    3.0           ,           .
        ,  ,    3.0                 .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 1: 8.3 -   ,     ,    .
> + ,     ?                        ,         ?


  - 
     ,

----------

> -


 - , !
.jpg

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> - , !
> .jpg


1

----------


## Mmmaximmm



----------


## Winny Buh

> 


                   ,    ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?

----------


## Winny Buh

> ?


   -    ,      ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -    ,      ?


))
 ,   ,    ,  - ,  - 
    ?

----------

> -


  1

----------

> ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


    -

----------


## __

.       .

----------


## __

.    !   -  -     !!!

----------

:
1.   - "".   -  .  ,    .
2.   - .   -  .     .
3.        ,         .     ,           .      ,     ,     .     ,   ,   .

----------

,          .

----------

